# powerstroke cold starting



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

alright...well gettin pretty close to taking the diesel plunge. once the snow season ends, which im hoping hasnt happened yet, ill be selling both of my truck and tryin to pick up a diesel 250 or 350. i understand that diesels dont like to start to well in real cold weather and need to be plugged in which isnt a problem. my real problem is going to be how long is the truck good for before it will have cold start problems again. i'll be working a full time job and the truck could be sitting for 6-8 hours not plugged in. am i going to be screwed here or are the trucks usually find for this?...any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. also is either engine better for cold starting?...i would like a 7.3 but dont wanna buy that old of a truck so will probably end up with an 05-07 6.0...any help would be apprecaited thanx :salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

metallihockey88;754539 said:


> alright...well gettin pretty close to taking the diesel plunge. once the snow season ends, which im hoping hasnt happened yet, ill be selling both of my truck and tryin to pick up a diesel 250 or 350. i understand that diesels dont like to start to well in real cold weather and need to be plugged in which isnt a problem. my real problem is going to be how long is the truck good for before it will have cold start problems again. i'll be working a full time job and the truck could be sitting for 6-8 hours not plugged in. am i going to be screwed here or are the trucks usually find for this?...any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. also is either engine better for cold starting?...i would like a 7.3 but dont wanna buy that old of a truck so will probably end up with an 05-07 6.0...any help would be apprecaited thanx :salute:


Do a search, most of your assumptions are incorrect.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I have found you can go for a good 8 hours and still start like it was plugged in unless you have real extreme wind chills

I learned this on one that had a bad plug relay


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

There is a post on here about the 6.0 in 05-07. As long as you dont go over board with mods they are not that bad. They fixed most of the issues with motor. if you buy one. Get it a dealer and make them show you the service history on it. If its got 40k on it and hasnt lived at dealer you should be ok. As for cold starting just use Synthetic oil. It makes them start alot easier. Plus the newer ones dont have issues in starting in the pick up trucks.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

metallihockey88;754539 said:


> alright...well gettin pretty close to taking the diesel plunge. once the snow season ends, which im hoping hasnt happened yet, ill be selling both of my truck and tryin to pick up a diesel 250 or 350. i understand that diesels dont like to start to well in real cold weather and need to be plugged in which isnt a problem. my real problem is going to be how long is the truck good for before it will have cold start problems again. i'll be working a full time job and the truck could be sitting for 6-8 hours not plugged in. am i going to be screwed here or are the trucks usually find for this?...any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. also is either engine better for cold starting?...i would like a 7.3 but dont wanna buy that old of a truck so will probably end up with an 05-07 6.0...any help would be apprecaited thanx :salute:


You've brought up some key points! Most of these assumptions are correct. It shoudn't matter what diesel engine ya get, 7.3 or 6.0, but in frigid temps you gotta plug them in. Block heaters simply keep the oil/coolant warm, therefore aiding in initial vaporization of fuel in the engine. I had my 7.3 left out one night for approx 6 hours in -20 cold temp & was hard to start. :waving:


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

yea, im sure ill end up with a newer 6.0 and will defiantely make sure i check out as much as i can for its history cause as ive read for the most part they arent as bad as people make them out to be, just as long as you find one thats had a good past you shouldnt have too many problems if any

[/B]


creativedesigns;754714 said:


> You've brought up some key points! Most of these assumptions are correct. It shoudn't matter what diesel engine ya get, 7.3 or 6.0, but in frigid temps you gotta plug them in. Block heaters simply keep the oil/coolant warm, therefore aiding in initial vaporization of fuel in the engine. I had my 7.3 left out one night for approx 6 hours in -20 cold temp & was hard to start. :waving:


this what is kinda worrying me, we do get some extreme colds out here in chicago, especially like this year where were have a couple week long streaks of 5-20 below weeks and if im working all day, that after work start kinda worrys me. only thing that makes me kinda iffy on the diesel switch


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

metallihockey88;754912 said:


> yea, im sure ill end up with a newer 6.0 and will defiantely make sure i check out as much as i can for its history cause as ive read for the most part they arent as bad as people make them out to be, just as long as you find one thats had a good past you shouldnt have too many problems if any
> 
> [/B]
> 
> this what is kinda worrying me, we do get some extreme colds out here in chicago, especially like this year where were have a couple week long streaks of 5-20 below weeks and if im working all day, that after work start kinda worrys me. only thing that makes me kinda iffy on the diesel switch


you may have to cycle the glow plugs 2 or 3 times at your work. but i would plug it in at home.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

i must be lucky, i have an 03 7.3 with 140k i have never had to plug it in, it doesn't even have a plug(that was an option, i bought it used) it has started everytime i turned the key.

but it does get alot colder in chi town than it does here


----------



## HinikerPrototyp (Jan 22, 2008)

posted twice i deleted this one


----------



## HinikerPrototyp (Jan 22, 2008)

A friend of mine is experimenting with a suggestion from a very good mechanic and he told him to remove about 2 quarts of engine oil from his f550 and put in two quarts of automatic transmission oil.Right now hes using 15-40 and i been trying to tell him to use synthetic but it hasn't sunk in yet. The mechanic states that when the engine is cold the injectors get full of deposits and eventually clogs and reduces the flow of the fuel into the cylinders .The tranny fluid acts as a cleaner and will help the starting. As always a diesel needs the right amount of voltage to start the truck, make sure your batteries are the best, the cables are tight and clean and well lubed at the battery with electi grease, Make sure your solenoid has the proper amount of voltage going thru it.and your starter is good, make sure it not drawing to much current,this will help it crank faster. Ill post the results with the tranny fluid added to the engine oil.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Why the switch to Ford? Not starting a brand debate, just wondering. I live like 30 mins from you, experience the same temps, and never once have I plugged in my 05, 180k miles. My buddie has 2 04 Ford 6.0's that won't start very good if at all without being plugged in when it's real cold. I think the trans fluid is a horrible idea. Cleaning is what detergent oil is designed to do. All 2 qts of trans fluid will do is make the oil too thin once it's warmed up IMO.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

got-h2o;754996 said:


> Why the switch to Ford? Not starting a brand debate, just wondering. I live like 30 mins from you, experience the same temps, and never once have I plugged in my 05, 180k miles. My buddie has 2 04 Ford 6.0's that won't start very good if at all without being plugged in when it's real cold. I think the trans fluid is a horrible idea. Cleaning is what detergent oil is designed to do. All 2 qts of trans fluid will do is make the oil too thin once it's warmed up IMO.


not really switching...i have a tacoma as my daily driver and have had a couple of them. ive just heard the most good about the fords and not a fan of the new body style of the chevys and 03-06 gmc's are hard to come by in my price range. nothing is set in stone, my search will get put in motion once the season ends since my current gmc will be my down payment and ill be trading my tacoma in which i still owe money on. i want to go diesel but it will be my first and a little nervous about it. im very mechanically inclined and know a decent amount about workin on trucks and my dad has been a master tech for about 25 years now but said he isnt touchin a diesel if i get one so dont know if im quite ready for possible winter problems since it will be my plow truck and primary vehicle.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you are over thinking it

You wont have any problems


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

HinikerPrototyp;754954 said:


> A friend of mine is experimenting with a suggestion from a very good mechanic and he told him to remove about 2 quarts of engine oil from his f550 and put in two quarts of automatic transmission oil.Right now hes using 15-40 and i been trying to tell him to use synthetic but it hasn't sunk in yet. The mechanic states that when the engine is cold the injectors get full of deposits and eventually clogs and reduces the flow of the fuel into the cylinders .The tranny fluid acts as a cleaner and will help the starting. As always a diesel needs the right amount of voltage to start the truck, make sure your batteries are the best, the cables are tight and clean and well lubed at the battery with electi grease, Make sure your solenoid has the proper amount of voltage going thru it.and your starter is good, make sure it not drawing to much current,this will help it crank faster. Ill post the results with the tranny fluid added to the engine oil.


I don't know but when it get hot so oil will become so thin like water. I don't put in expensive diesel engine expect gas engine.

Why didn't he try shell T 5w40 synthetic it will help engine lubrication when it cold outside.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Milwaukee;755118 said:


> I don't know but when it get hot so oil will become so thin like water. I don't put in expensive diesel engine expect gas engine.
> 
> Why didn't he try shell T 5w40 synthetic it will help engine lubrication when it cold outside.


That would be the thing to do mil


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

In my experience your assumptions are not correct.

I own and have owned many many diesels and most of them fords. I have never plugged a truck in in my life. I dont even know where the plugs are for them. Some will sit for days or weeks. 

The powerstrokes always start for me without a problem no matter what the temperature or how long they have been sitting.

The older bigger trucks will be cranky, but every powerstroke ive owned from 95 till 08 fire right up. I do cycle the glow plugs 2 or 3 times if its extremely cold but never have had one not start.

With that said, plugging them in is a good thing and if you can, do it. I just dont have that ability where I park.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

procut1;755126 said:


> In my experience your assumptions are not correct.
> 
> I own and have owned many many diesels and most of them fords. I have never plugged a truck in in my life. I dont even know where the plugs are for them. Some will sit for days or weeks.
> 
> ...


Procut is right Dont spoil the thing by plugging it in. Also run Rotella Syn and she will fire right over with out any issues. If you are worrying about fuel just run some addatives in the winter. New england was down around zero degrees for about a week my truck started right up every time.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

HinikerPrototyp;754954 said:


> A friend of mine is experimenting with a suggestion from a very good mechanic and he told him to remove about 2 quarts of engine oil from his f550 and put in two quarts of automatic transmission oil.QUOTE]
> 
> this "very good mechanic" is an idiot, and trying to blow your friends engine. all you have to do is run the ford recomended 5W40 synthetic oil in it, and you will have no problems at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I've got a '97 F350. It can be a pig to start when it gets cold here in Nova Scotia. However, I've often got it running, did my thing, and shut it down, and it's fired right up 6 or 7 hours later the same day after sitting in cold weather. Also, you only need to plug it in for an hour or two and it starts right up. I set mine on a timer to come on a couple of hours before I want to fire it up.



metallihockey88;754539 said:


> alright...well gettin pretty close to taking the diesel plunge. once the snow season ends, which im hoping hasnt happened yet, ill be selling both of my truck and tryin to pick up a diesel 250 or 350. i understand that diesels dont like to start to well in real cold weather and need to be plugged in which isnt a problem. my real problem is going to be how long is the truck good for before it will have cold start problems again. i'll be working a full time job and the truck could be sitting for 6-8 hours not plugged in. am i going to be screwed here or are the trucks usually find for this?...any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. also is either engine better for cold starting?...i would like a 7.3 but dont wanna buy that old of a truck so will probably end up with an 05-07 6.0...any help would be apprecaited thanx :salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well, this is interesting.

We have a bunch of people telling the OP that diesels and cold are not a problem and many of his impressions are misconceptions and then we have 2 posts giving him crappy advice. 

You can put tranny oil in your crank if you want, but your warranty will be void in a heartbeat when they find it after it grenades. Just go with the 5W40 synthetic after break-in and you'll be fine. 

And despite what the other troll says about your misconceptions, he is wrong and the majority is correct. 

Right now, my 7.3's will out start my '05 6.0 because I have some bad injectors. And I have been running 5W40 as well as HotShotsSecret to clean them up, but hasn't worked. If you can plug them in, great, if not and they don't start after the first cycling of glow plugs, cycle 1 or 2 more times and let her warm up and you'll be fine. 

Don't let all the talk scare you away from it, it isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

How do you spoil a truck by plugging it in?

Not critical to but it is best to plug it on


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

thanx for the help guys, think i got what i was looking for out of this thread. basically i think ill make sure ive got good batteries in it. if they arent near new ill throw 2 new ones in there, i have no problem spending money on my trucks. and as for the cold starting i should be able to plug it in most of the time over night it get down to those temps that i would need it and ill make sure to cycle it a few times if i can when its gonna be sitting while im at work...thanx for the help everyone


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;755312 said:


> Well, this is interesting.
> 
> We have a bunch of people telling the OP that diesels and cold are not a problem and many of his impressions are misconceptions and then we have 2 posts giving him crappy advice.
> 
> ...


Are you saying Im right or wrong?

Cant tell who your post is directed at.....Just curious


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

procut1;755433 said:


> Are you saying Im right or wrong?
> 
> Cant tell who your post is directed at.....Just curious


You, sir, are correct.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

A properly maintained diesel should have no issue starting in the the cold. Running a good 5w-40 synthetic oil along with a working glow plug relay, glow plugs, good batteries and alt(s) should give you very little issues. Now plugging it in when you can isnt a bad idea, its a little less hard on the engine if the coolant is warmed up a bit. With that said, I have had my truck plugged in only 2 nights this season and I have NEVER had an issue.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;755440 said:


> You, sir, are correct.


YAY! wesport

Who da man?????

Lemme hear it!!!!!

haha


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

procut1;755445 said:


> YAY! wesport
> 
> Who da man?????
> 
> ...


2 posts were the idiot suggesting tranny fluid and the other (cre) telling the OP that his misconceptions were correct.

You get a gold star. :bluebounc purplebou


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;754560 said:


> Do a search, most of your assumptions are incorrect.


Not too sure how cold the areas are some people live in, but diesels have a bloc heater for that purpose to begin with. Read up on it, theres lots of internet blogs & other media related to this topic. In Ontario, it's diferent I guess. We get -27 cold nights here where pluging in diesels are a smart idea. It does make diesels easier to start up tho....but I like how Oomkes has a bigger mouth than his a s s!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

creativedesigns;755506 said:


> Not too sure how cold the areas are some people live in, but diesels have a bloc heater for that purpose to begin with. Read up on it, theres lots of internet blogs & other media related to this topic. In Ontario, it's diferent I guess. We get -27 cold nights here where pluging in diesels are a smart idea. It does make diesels easier to start up tho....but I like how Oomkes has a bigger mouth than his a s s!


Love you too, cre.

Hugs and kisses to Mil's BFF.

PS Yes, you're right, the cold is different in Canada, eh.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Dr. Oomkes, can you forgive me for hurting your feelings? I wouldn't want to make y'ur hubby mad! 

PS, I wish I were like Dr. Oomkes, then I would be right on all accounts


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I am surprised that this has not been suggested yet. You could always spend a little money and get a remote start. But you have to go and get a good one from an after-market one. I am not going to suggest brands and start that war. Just get one that has the option to set a temp to start i.e. you program say 0 degrees, the truck when it reaches that temp will start and run until it reaches operating temp and then shut off again until you start it or it reaches that temp again. Just a thought that I thought I'd throw out.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hamelfire;756700 said:


> I am surprised that this has not been suggested yet. You could always spend a little money and get a remote start. But you have to go and get a good one from an after-market one. I am not going to suggest brands and start that war. Just get one that has the option to set a temp to start i.e. you program say 0 degrees, the truck when it reaches that temp will start and run until it reaches operating temp and then shut off again until you start it or it reaches that temp again. Just a thought that I thought I'd throw out.


that seems like a good idea but dont know if i wold trust that thing...id love ot hear someone with experience running something like that, assuming you dont have one?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Hamelfire;756700 said:


> I am surprised that this has not been suggested yet. You could always spend a little money and get a remote start. But you have to go and get a good one from an after-market one. I am not going to suggest brands and start that war. Just get one that has the option to set a temp to start i.e. you program say 0 degrees, the truck when it reaches that temp will start and run until it reaches operating temp and then shut off again until you start it or it reaches that temp again. Just a thought that I thought I'd throw out.


the only problem with that is if it is cold enough for starting to even become an issue it wont get to operating temps and shut off

Then you might as well as just leave it run


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

metallihockey88;756717 said:


> that seems like a good idea but dont know if i wold trust that thing...id love ot hear someone with experience running something like that, assuming you dont have one?


All I ever use is my remote starter to start my truck. Its set to let the GPs heat up for 45 secs and the nstart. It does not matter what the temp, its always starts. I dont have it set to run if the temp gets to a certain point. If you have good batteries, good glowplugs, a working GP relay, and some 5w-40 syn youll have no issues starting in the cold.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

cretebaby;756727 said:


> the only problem with that is if it is cold enough for starting to even become an issue it wont get to operating temps and shut off
> 
> Then you might as well as just leave it run


The only problem with leaving it run is here in Minneapolis by new law we are not supposed to ideal for more than 3 minutes, nor leave your vehical running with the keys in it.

On a side note I do know a few people with the remote system in their trucks I will try to get the brand name and more info on it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Hamelfire;756760 said:


> The only problem with leaving it run is here in Minneapolis by new law we are not supposed to ideal for more than 3 minutes, nor leave your vehical running with the keys in it.
> 
> On a side note I do know a few people with the remote system in their trucks I will try to get the brand name and more info on it.


If it cant Ideal for more than 3 minutes how would your remote start/timer idea work

Who was the dumba$$ that thought that was a good law? Is it actually enforced?

So basically you cant let your truck run while you go into Kwik Trip to take a leak and get a coffee


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i know remote starters pretty well, almost every vehicle ive ever had has had one, including both of my current trucks. i was more commenting on the system he was talking about with haveing it periodically start and turn off on its own depending on the weather. seems a little risky to me but i will definately have a remote start on whatever i get, sux sitting in a cold truck for 5-10min in the morning before ya go anywhere. nothing like hittin the button, tossin back a cup of coffee nad being on my way in a nice warm truck


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

cretebaby;756780 said:


> If it cant Ideal for more than 3 minutes how would your remote start/timer idea work
> Who was the dumba$$ that thought that was a good law? Is it actually enforced?
> So basically you cant let your truck run while you go into Kwik Trip to take a leak and get a coffee


That law as far as I know is only Minnesota.
State came up with that one. Brillance if you ask me. Haven't heard of anybody getting taged yet for it. 
Not supposed to leave your truck running while taking a leak, or getting coffee.

This is the stuppidest law i have ever heard of myself. Heck I leave the keys in my truck here in the burbs and leave it running at night fire calls when weather exists.


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

Hamelfire;756760 said:


> The only problem with leaving it run is here in Minneapolis by new law we are not supposed to ideal for more than 3 minutes, nor leave your vehical running with the keys in it.


Last summer, my friend told me he had a cop harass him over that at a gas station here in IL.
Yeah, like I'm gonna turn off my truck to get a Coke.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

The truck will be fine.

And dont misunderstand. Im not saying not to plug the truck in.

If you dont mind the electric it uses, plug it in when you get home and leave it.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Hamelfire;756804 said:


> That law as far as I know is only Minnesota..


most states have between a 3 and 5 minute idle law on the books. but it is directed more towards big rigs than it is towards passenger vehicles. it is designated towards the truckers that park and leave the engine running for hours to keep either the air conditioning or heater on while they are in the sleeper berth.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

I dunno, I never plug my truck, it always starts no problem, even my 7.3 was fine, but then again i am in RI


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

tjctransport;757074 said:


> most states have between a 3 and 5 minute idle law on the books. but it is directed more towards big rigs than it is towards passenger vehicles. it is designated towards the truckers that park and leave the engine running for hours to keep either the air conditioning or heater on while they are in the sleeper berth.


So they'd rather have a trucker die from freezing to death?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

got-h2o;757730 said:


> So they'd rather have a trucker die from freezing to death?


I believe that they have to run a seperate little generator mounted on the truck to heat/cool the truck. I am not 100% sure about this. Just something I saw on that truck show on cmt.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

I only read the 1st page or so of posts in here, so if i repeat something don't shoot me...lol

I have an '04 with a 6.0. I work 12 hour shifts, and the truck sits in a windy, open lot. The only time I've had problems starting my truck was recently when the FICM module (fuel injector control module) went bad because of a program that was installed at the dealer during a re-flash about 2 years ago. The re-flash was intended to help combat sticking injectors and was designed to cycle the injectors before the engine started and then again after it was shut off. This put too much demand on the circuit inside the ficm, and eventually burned it out. A friend of mine is a diesel tech that specializes in powerstrokes. His advice to me, as far as helping out during the cold months was to do the following:
1- Change to 10w/30 during the winter
2- Run a fuel treatment to stop fuel gelling. I use Power Service Diesel Fuel Supplement.
3- Change fuel filters every 3rd oil change--This is a year 'round thing.
4- Plug it in when possible, and when not possible let it idle for "a few minutes" before driving away. Plugging it in won't "spoil" it, it'll only make it start quieter and smoother. It also helps to get heat in the cab faster.

As far as trying to start a 6.0 with weak batteries. Don't even bother trying it unless they're able to spin it over quickly. I was told that these trucks need to see something like 400 rpm when cranking, or they won't fire.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

I posted a similar question last fall about my 7.3. It has started flawlesly all winter as cold as 0 deg maybe a little colder (not counting windchill). It has not been pluged in once, never sounded rough, never smoked like a B#%$, never cycled the glow plugs. 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=69702

Here is a link to my question, for your reading pleasure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not sure if anyone cares, but wind chill has absolutely zip, zero, nada to do with engines. Or starting. 

It may cause an engine to cool off faster, but it does not effect the engine whatsoever.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

......................


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

A buddy of mine told me to remove and clean the wires to the starter and the battery terminals at least once a year. Did it today and it made a huge difference in ease of cold starting.


----------



## snowstroker (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a 04 6.0 and It sat for 12 hours once not plugged in in 0* weather and it still started. I cycled the glow plugs a few times and cranked for about 20 seconds and it fired up, took about 5 minutes before I could drive it anywhere because when they are cold they have no power. Every time I fuel up I put a winter adative in that helps a little bit. The best thing I have bought for the truck is a remote start, sometimes when its really cold ill start it every 4-6 hours while I'm at work and let it run for about 5 minutes then I shut it down. Another good thing to invest in is a radiator cover, they are leather and cover the grill, without it the truck will take forever to warm up when its cold outside.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Snowaway;758015 said:


> I posted a similar question last fall about my 7.3. It has started flawlesly all winter as cold as 0 deg maybe a little colder (not counting windchill). It has not been pluged in once, never sounded rough, never smoked like a B#%$, never cycled the glow plugs.


How do you not cycle the plugs?

No diesel starts at 0* without some aid


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I agree with Mark on the wind chill. It will cause inanimate objects to cool faster but not below ambient air temp. 
Last month it got down to -18*f or -19*f and my 2000, 7.3 with 215,000 miles sat out for 16 hours, no block heater, it started on the first turn of the key. No repeated cycling of glow plugs, and regular Rotella 15-40 oil. 
BTW on the Rotella 5-40 synthetic oil, it has the same low temp pour point as regular 15-40 so it is just as thick for cold starts as the 15-40 dino oil. If it makes you feel better to run it then go ahead.
Good fuel,glow plugs, AIH, batteries, starter, and electrical connections are the key. That same day I could not get my 91 Cummins to start without help.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

cretebaby;758738 said:


> How do you not cycle the plugs?
> 
> No diesel starts at 0* without some aid


Sorry I meant I don't heat them longer than one cycle. By aid do you mean glow plugs?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Snowaway;759012 said:


> Sorry I meant I don't heat them longer than one cycle. By aid do you mean glow plugs?


Yes sir

Or a intake heater, starting fluid, extension cord............................


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

starting fluid and a ford diesel = very expensive repair bill after the engine puts it's internal parts on the outside..

i also have never given my powerstroke more than one cycle on the glow plugs. 

the idi i will cycle twice, but the powerstroke only needs one time, and fires up within 3-4 turnovers every time,regardless of the outside temps


----------

